# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  نغمة موبايلك باسمك

## معاذ القرعان

ادخل اسمك وان شاء الله رح تكون النغمة باسمك 
بس اعطوني مهلة 24 ساعة   :Smile:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

أنس
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## آلجوري

آيات قاسم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> أنس
> وشكرا مقدما




العفو اخ انس باسوورد فك الضغط al79n

للتحميل

----------


## عُبادة

عبادة
يا الله ورجيني همتك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> آيات قاسم




هاي ايات بس بدون قاسم  :Smile: 
كمان باس وورد al79n


للتحميل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> عبادة
> يا الله ورجيني همتك




هاي نغمة باسم عبود يللا عيش بدي ادلعك  :Smile: 
الباس : al79n
للتحميل

----------


## عُبادة

> هاي نغمة باسم عبود يللا عيش بدي ادلعك 
> الباس : al79n
> للتحميل


بدي اسمي مش دلعي :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بدي اسمي مش دلعي




منين بدي اجيبلك اياه ما في الا انا اغنيه  :SnipeR (30):  ما بستكثر خيري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> منين بدي اجيبلك اياه ما في الا انا اغنيه  ما بستكثر خيري


كل شي ولا تغنيه انت

بطلت ما بدي اياه :Eh S(2): 

من شو الدلع بشكي :Db465236ff:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

حلوة كثير شكرا اخوي معاذ بس بدي اغلبك معي ممكن اسم شذى

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> حلوة كثير شكرا اخوي معاذ بس بدي اغلبك معي ممكن اسم شذى




لا شكر على هوم ورك اما اسم شذى والله ما لقيتله  :Frown:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

دحبرها اخوي انته قدها

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:  طيب حط كل الاسماء الي عندك
مشكرو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## mylife079

محمد

----------


## غسان

_غسان .. حبيبي معاذ .. بجوز ماتلاقيه ..بس بدك تدبرها .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> _غسان .. حبيبي معاذ .. بجوز ماتلاقيه ..بس بدك تدبرها .._



ولا يهمك يا اخوي غسان تفضل

للتحميل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> طيب حط كل الاسماء الي عندك
> مشكرو على الموضوع الحلو




والله صعب يا اختي لانه النغمات موجودة عندي على الجهاز وصعب كلها ارفعها
بس رح احاول  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> محمد




تقضل يا محمد باسوورد فك الضغط al79n

للتحميل

----------


## saousana

سوسن 
مشكور معاذ  مقدما

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> سوسن 
> مشكور معاذ  مقدما





العفو تفضلي كمان الباس وورد al79n


للتحميل

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

زيد
بدنا نغلبك معاذ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> زيد
> بدنا نغلبك معاذ





ولا يهم دربزين شواربك تفضل باس وورد فك الضغط al79n


للتحميل

----------


## غسان

_مشكور ابو القرعان .. نغمة  حلوة ..._

----------


## lailam

لو سمحت بدي نغمة هيا

وعبدالرحمن

او حماني


ما لقيتهم انا  :Frown:

----------


## ريمي

انا بدي نغمت حلا واحمدوعدي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو سمحت نغمة تحية عسكرية  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

طيب

اسمي مهدي


وشوووووووووووووووووووكرن

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_هاي ايات بس بدون قاسم 
كمان باس وورد al79n


للتحميل
_


 يسلمو معاذ نغمة حلوة وبضحك  :Db465236ff: 
بدي أطلب منك اسم
 عبد الله و اسم تسنيم  واسم أيهم والجولة الجاي بجيبلك بقيت العيلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_تقضل يا محمد باسوورد فك الضغط al79n

للتحميل
_


 للاسف معاذ الرابط ما اشتغل

----------


## النورس الحزين

هااايكيفك 
ممكن اجيبلي اغنية بأسم 
جمال

----------


## النورس الحزين

شو يا وين الاسم ولا قد نفذت الصلاحية
جمال

----------


## ابو عوده

*ابو عوده*

----------


## ريمي

ون النغمات تبعاتي ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

احمد

----------


## فارس الأحلام

tito

----------


## تيتو

تيتو 
هذا دلعي بدي اياه ما بدي اسمي مثل عبادة

----------


## anoucha

ممكن رنة باسم اسماء

----------


## Remas

اسمي ريماس ما بعرف ازا رح تئدر تلائي نغمه 
وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## mo3ath77

معاذ    وشكرا
 :Bl (14):

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

بدي اسم دانا 

وبدي اسم جمال

اذا ممكن وغلبتك معي

----------


## هلا

انا بعرف كثير اغاني 
بس بدي اعرف شو بدك تحط 

( اسمي هلا )
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ندوشه

اسمي ندى

----------


## روالاميرةرو

روان وخالد لو سمحت
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ندوشه

اسمي ندى وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## saadzou

سعد
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## اسلام حسن

اسلام وشكرا مقدما

----------


## سلام الوريكات

الاسم :- سلام
وشكرا على جهودك مقدما

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

